# Keep me in your prayers-we had billie jean put to sleep this morning!!



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

I just wanted to let everyone know that we had Billie Jean put to sleep this morning - I can't stop crying and I feel so lost in this house, all I want to do is get out of it and get in the car and go somewhere but do not know where! My husband is very upset also, because Billie Jean was with him all of the time in the van going to work with him and other places. I have been so tied up with a relative that is in the nursing home 32 miles from my house, for the last year - so I missed a lot of things going on with her and she was with her Pop most of the time, who she loved. Her back legs got very weak and she had a lot of trouble walking to go outside, in the last couple of days, and do her business and her breathing was getting worse. Last night at 4:30A.M. she started barking, so we went in the living room where she was and stayed with her on the floor, petting her and just loving her. She was the best dog I ever had with just a great personality and loved everbody. Our vet told us what she had was a very aggressive cancer and which we only knew about on March 30th, so we did the things she like to do for three weeks, taking her to McDonald's for hamburgers, had pizza, took her to the dog park she liked for a walk and a sniffing time. I still wasn't ready for her to leave us, but the vet told us this morning she still has her dignity and it is better one day early than one day late. I want to thank each and every one of you for your comments and concern during her illness. This is a wonderful site and I will try and help other dog lovers with my comments and concerns. We hope to get another golden when we feel the time is right. Mausann


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Billie Jean. RIP girl...Mommy and Daddy miss you so....


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Mausann, I am so sorry for your loss of Billie Jean. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I hope you find comfort in your memories.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs!!!! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweetheart and hugs to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry to hear Bilie Jean is gone. I know how much it hurts right now and how empty you feel. The days to come will get better with time. She will forever be in your heart, she will always be with you and watching over you. 

Godspeed sweet Billie Jean.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Billie Jean, my thought are with you today. Lots of hugs...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Billie Jean.

Run swiftly at the Bridge sweet girl


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So very sorry for the loss of your sweet Billie Jean. It sounds very much like she knew how much you and your husband loved her. May all of the wonderful memories she created with you comfort you in the coming days.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, I am so very sorry ! May she rest in peace.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mausann*

Mausann

I am so very sorry, but Billie Jean is at peace and with my Smooch and Snobear-I'm sure they are romping and playing at the Bridge.

You did the RIGHT thing, the KINDEST thing, because you loved her so much.

I agree with your vet, better one day early than one day late.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

thinking of you..so very sorry.....it sounds as though she was a very special girl with very special parents. Hold onto the memories


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry it was Billie Jean's time to go. It is so hard to let them go, but when that time comes it is a true test of our love - to let them go even though we are crying NOOOOOOOOO in our hearts and minds.

I hope you can soon remember the good times with a smile and just a little tear.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Peace to you and your husband during this very sad and difficult time. I hope knowing that Billie Jean is not alone at the Rainbow Bridge gives you comfort.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry it was Billie Jean's time to leave.

She was a clever girl right to the end... barking to tell you something was very wrong.

Rest in Peace sweet Billie Jean.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your husband. Billie Jean knew (and knows) the depth of your love for her and she hopes for the day when you will remember her with a smile that isn't followed by tears. My wish for you is that you find another dog to soak up the love you have to give in abundance and to return it in full measure.

With hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your girl Billie Jean. Bless you for putting her dignity above your pain and heartbreak. I know that all of our furbabies were there to welcome your Billie Jean to the bridge. She is now running and playing again free from all pain. Godspeed Billie Jean.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, Mausann. I was so sad when I read the title of your thread. I'm so sorry for your loss - and BJ's pop's. I understand the depth of your sadness. I hope your wonderful memories of Billie Jean help you through this. What a sad thing. I know you made her final days so wonderful, though, with all the treats and extra loving.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for you loss of Billie Jean. It is hard knowing what to do next when they are gone. Just take it one day at a time. So many of us understand how you are feeling. Please look through the Rainbow Bridge Grief support section for addtional support during this difficult time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Prayers and healing thoughts go out to you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## vbud88 (Mar 8, 2011)

so sorry for your loss we lost buddy last august we cried for days we now are the proud owner of this little imp bolo bolo 14 weeks old 010.JPG


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Many of us know how much you're hurting right now. Your vet is right - one day too early is way better than one day too late. You did it for her and now she's running and playing free as the wind.


----------



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

I am so sorry. Your baby is now at the Rainbow Bridge, young again, pain free, and play hard!
For many of us, losing my beloved pet is just as hard or even harder than losing a family member. Take care yourself, your Billie Jean has had a wonderful life, that's all what it counts!


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Billie Jean. I have not been on the site
in quite some time and just saw your post. My heart goes out to you in
this sad time. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Billie Jean. My thoughts will be with you and your husband during this difficult time. RIP Billie Jean.


----------



## lfresa (Feb 21, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how you feel I had to put my Rocky down on Presidents day he was two weeks shy of 14. The empty feeling is awful and I even had another golden in the house to help me after. Just take one day at a time. There is a reason this dog was in your life so treasure the memories.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry I missed your posting of losing Billie Jean. You gave her such a beautiful and loving life which is the best any of our dogs could ask for. I can imagine she is telling every dog at the bridge about her amazing family. My heart goes out to you in your pain.


----------

